

NOSQL - Your guide to the non-relational universe - gry
http://nosql-databases.org/

======
lemoinem
It's not a guide, it's a link repository...

------
gfodor
This page is missing the most important metric to those of us making decisions
about these things: who is currently using it in production?

~~~
mhd
That's why I'm still waiting for Oracle to be ported to Android devices. Can't
store my todo list data in something like sqlite…

